Ask HN: What solutions have you devised to effectively limit or stop robocalls? - Jessie_James
======
robdoherty2
I never answer calls from numbers not in my contacts unless I know it is a
pre-scheduled call. I also keep my phone primarily on silent.

------
caymanjim
Nothing. There is no hope.

